
Top Democrat's emails hacked by Russia after aide made typo, investigation finds - yread
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/14/dnc-hillary-clinton-emails-hacked-russia-aide-typo-investigation-finds
======
yread
> An aide, Charles Delavan, spotted the message sent to Podesta’s private
> account. It asked Podesta to change his password.

> Delavan realised the email was a phishing attack and forwarded it to a
> computer technician. However, he made a typo, writing: “This is a legitimate
> email.” He added: “John needs to change his password immediately.”

This would be comedy gold if it didn't end up with the clown on top

